# Doesn't Bark?



## Nicholas (Mar 25, 2009)

Blaze is 4 months old, we had him for about a week, and before I picked him up I visited him about 3 times prior at the breeders place, since I've never heard him bark except once. He's mostly downstairs of my house where the backdoor and front door is and thats where he sleeps, he'll hear the door bell, and won't do nothing, as well as when we go for walks he would see other dog, and don't do nothing at all or doesn't show any signs of aggressiveness. He was trained not to come upstairs in our house, and the only time he barked was when our little Shih Tzu left him downstairs and came up the stairs, I guess it was one of those "your not allowed to do that" bark but that was it...

Is this normal... any help on improving him to bark when he hears the door bell, or knows something isn't right?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i wouldn't complain!!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The first thing I would do is have his hearing tested. I'm not saying he's deaf, but it's one thing to rule out. When he "hears" the bell ring, does he get up or turn his head to look?


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dresdeni wouldn't complain!!


Nor would I!









My Alomar wasn't a barker, at all. He didn't even start barking at the doorbell until he was about six months old. I loved it because once he got a bit older, if he _did_ bark, I knew there was a real good reason. I didn't have all the "false alarms" with him that I now have with Gunner, who barks at everything. If he hears a car door close four houses down at 3am, he needs to tell me about it. If Alomar barked at 3am, I got up to check it out!

I wouldn't worry about it or try to encourage barking. It sounds like he's just a quieter boy.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

and this is a problem?? let the dog be, he will bark when he feels he needs to.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2 - 2 years olds that rarely bark if someone knocks, but my 8 month old will bark sometimes, but mostly whines and grumbles/talks to you. 
They will bark if they have one of the cats up a tree, but other than that they don't make alot of noise.
I think thats a good thing. 

I truly think your blessed with no barking. 
IT WILL COME at some point. LOL


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it will come at some point just as Sherri mentioned above. My pup barks constantly, she barks at the wind, I think she was born barking, and it does wear a bit, but I can see your point about wanting him to bark but I don't think you have to worry too much, I think it comes in due time.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna never barked, we didn't know if she knew how, till a little after 4 months and all of sudden this loud, dog bark was coming from my little puppy!









She barks if she's in the yard and sees someone walking down the street or if we're inside and she hears something outside (like the neighbor's cat who always sleeps on my car) and sometimes she barks at Duncan when they play. But when we're out, she doesn't bark during play or at other dogs, just when we're home.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso is 1.5 yrs old and still rarely barks. It is a good thing! when he does, I respond. Simple as that.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Wait until he starts whining and 'talking back' to you


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

When we first got our pups, Brody barked first, I think it might have been 3-4 months, Harley much later, maybe 6-7 months.

As for the doorbell, give it time. My boys will still sometimes head to the garage door when someone rings the front doorbell. and here I thought they "got" it. I know they will (eventually) LOL

Oh, also, we're lucky, when they're outside when they bark, there's a person, another animal, etc. They don't bark at every leaf that falls, like I've heard some people describe.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeffM Wait until he starts whining and 'talking back' to you


Yeah......that's, er, "fun." 

"Grimm! SITZ!"
*YAP YAP*

"Grimm! HIER!"
*YAP YAP*


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota is 8 months old and very rarely barks, and when she does it startles me as I don't expect it.

The bark is reserved for the cat or another dog that has been staring at her or looks like they want to play. Never heard a growl or a whine.

I consider myself luky.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kiah rarely barks too. They tend to do it more when they get around 18 months and upwards if my old Shepherd was anything to go by. 

Enjoy the peace LOL


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso was definately not a barker at 4 months, and not sure if I had ever heard him bark by that age as well!. I actually do not think he really started barking much at all until he was over a year old. It is nice! And like someone mentioned you perk up more when they do bark as it is unusual for them..

Now both our dogs will bark outside at things but not to much inside. And they do not bark at the doorbell...I like it. Our last GSD was always barking at the doorbell and would even bark at the one on T.V., or anything that sounded like it. So with Kelso we purposely tried to have him not bark at the doorbell..but that is just our preference.

About the hearing thing, I actually notocied our older GSD barked MORE after she lost her hearing at about 10-11 yrs old, she would bark at leaves or the wind. It seemed as her hearing was gone, her senses of sight and smell seemed to be amplified leaving lots to bark at!

I do not think your pup not barking s a bad thing at all! There has been many posts on how to stop barking here.....


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ober whines. It's seems to be his preferred mode of communication. I'm so used to it I now just consider it chatter.

He barks about once a month ... usually for no good reason.


----------

